# Does your dog sleep in the room with you?



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

A friend wrote to me today that she is totally against sharing her bedroom with her dog because of the shedding. This is not an allergy issue, just her feeling. We've always had our dogs sharing the room with us as soon as they were old enough to do so (housebroken). Would be interested in hearing the opinions of others.

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes........... ALL of mine sleep in my room and if I dont beat them to my bed they sleep in it....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

My three all sleep in the bedroom.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Does this answer your question?*

Jimi and Beni and Sami has not made it in yet. Where does the Mamma sleep?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I basically have dogs sleeping all over the place.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I use crates for night stands. I hardly ever close the doors though. They are in and out of the crates during the day and pretty stay n there all night. We have the occassional bed jumper now but usual;ly it is free of dogs. LOL

Hooch


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Actually,Priska would rather be n her bed,in the family room as for Titus,he only comes in my bedroom when my husband is away.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't let Shianna sleep in my room( she's not in crate anymore) because I have my 14 yr old cat in there with her food( can't put it up high because she can't jump anymore) plus her kitty litter is in the bathroom. I have tried bringing her in there at night to see what she would do if I layed down but nope all she does is wanna play or just walking around my room checking things out.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

In my bedroom or anywhere in the house they want to go to sleep, as well as any furniture they want to use. However, my bed is off limits to them. The bed is the one place that I leave as my space with no dogs or cats allowed. Other than that, all my animals can use and abuse all other parts of my house.​


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

I 'ask' my 12-year-old golden to sleep in the bedroom with me in the summer where there's air conditioning, and his coat's just so thick. In winter, he'd make himself comfortable in the living room sofa. 
sometimes he's just TOO lazy to move to the bedroom and I have to grab him by the collar from his lying position to move him to my cool bedroom; he'd then sleep there like a log, and refuses to get up in the morning for his morning walk till we use a treat to 'wake' him up.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always allowed my dogs upstairs, but Brady has not earned upstairs privileges yet. Right now it is the only place that the cats can get away from him, and there are just too many stuffed animals for him to steal. At night he is crated. Maybe once he is a year old that will change.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is allowed everywhere in my place. He usually starts the night on my bed but may or may not be there when the alarm goes off in the morning depending on how warm or cool it is. He does always come up once the alarm goes off for some lovin' on.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Full run of the house, and he sleeps with me. I wouldn't have it any other way. Heck, some nights he's even sharing my pillow. He comes and goes in the middle of the night at times, if it's warm he usually goes down on the floor but is always close by me. He is my velcro dog.


----------



## Cathy B (Feb 26, 2007)

*He sleeps where?*

Except for the first, all my dogs have started out (in the crate till housebroken) and remained in the bedroom behind closed and locked doors. The thinking (after a major accident with our first) was that if near enough, we could hear if a dog really needed to go outside in the middle of the night. Once they are in the bedroom, if they are not pushy or don't try to hog the bed, they are welcome on it. Otherwise, they have to be happy on the floor. Over the years, most have settled for a spot at the foot of the bed...


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz sleeps in any room he wants to (except the kids rooms), but not on the furniture or beds. He usually sleeps in the hall or on the top of the landing, but no matter where he starts out by the morning he's always in our room boring holes into my husband's face til he wakes up.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Both Cosmo and Samson sleep on the floor next to our bed. They are allowed in our bed, but Cosmo won't do it if my wife is home. Samson does at times, but I think he gets too warm and moves.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

My dogs sleep where ever they want. In the summer downstairs cooler weather upstairs. 

Foster dogs sleep downstairs incase new owners have bedroom rules.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco sleeps where ever he wants. He only sleeps on the bed if i'm not home. His regular spot in under the bed...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson sleeps with us every night. He usually sleeps on the bed...at first and then get's hot and moves either to our bathroom floor or to the floor by my side of the bed.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Both of mine sleep in their crates right outside of the bedroom door. I've tried leaving Kali out of her crate, but she comes and gets me to tuck her in if I go to bed with her still out. She won't even tolerate the crate door left open.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

No Amber is not allowed in our bedrooms ever because they are all upstairs and we never taught her to climb upstairs!!

She sleeps in the lounge on our 3 piece settee that she stole from us!!!  She also loves napping on the cold kitchen floor with us during the day.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

ella and our two cats all have free run of the house. They sleep on any furniture in the house including our bed.

However ella was crate trained and didnt sleep out of her crate till a year of age. Now she starts off on the bed and moves to the floor when she gets too warm.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker is not allowed in the bedrooms because they're all upstairs, and we taught him upstairs is a big no no because all my mom's antique furniture and fancy stuff is up there.

If my bedroom were downstairs, then yes... he'd be in there with me on the bed LOL.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson sleeps with us every night. He usually sleeps on the bed...at first and then get's hot and moves either to our bathroom floor or to the floor by my side of the bed.


That's exactly how Samson was before we got Cosmo....now he's more content sleeping on the floor...


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Winston and Maizee are usually on the bed before we get there - I think we need a bigger King Size bed!

One usually sleeps on the bed with us all night, and the other one sleeps on the floor, in the crate or on the couch.
Maizee will jump up on the bed when the alarm goes off for some loving from her daddy.

Dogs are going to shed - whether they are inside, outside or whatever. I just get a really good vacuum and vacuum pretty much every day. 

I used to think that dog hair on the bed was gross but that was because my FIL had a black lab and his hair was everywhere. Maybe it is the golden hair that doesn't bug me - probably because it looks like the color of mine .


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly and Harry sleep downstairs as Im not sure both would fit in the bed with us...whenever they have slept on the bed in the past they always sleep on their sides with their legs stretched right out so there is no room for two fully grown humans aswell! (Im not sure how others manage it!) They are quite happy on the sofas...Tilly tends to hog the 3 seater and Harry on the 2 seater...

Life aint too bad! 
(tilly ready for bed...the remote control and a teddy, what more do you need, eh!)


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Casey and Murphy sleep in our bedroom....not on the bed.
They can be where ever I am, and I wouldn't have it any other
way.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sivin said:


> A friend wrote to me today that she is totally against sharing her bedroom with her dog because of the shedding. This is not an allergy issue, just her feeling. We've always had our dogs sharing the room with us as soon as they were old enough to do so (housebroken). Would be interested in hearing the opinions of others.
> 
> Regards,
> Helaine


I just don't live like that. Nothing is as fun to me if I can't share it with my buddy (aka Shamus). He doesn't sleep in our bed (he isn't forbidden, he just prefers the floor, or his dogbed, or any other part of the house he moves to while we sleep). The times when I wake up and he's snuggled himself up behind my pillow are just delicious (I'm stealing your word Nancy-)

I'm a fairly neat and organized person, but there is a limit. Our dogs are only with us for a short time...I try to enjoy every bit of it I can.


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

My first golden always slept at the end our bed. My two new goldens are only 3 months and sleep on the floor right now. If they want to sleep on the bed, I would let them. My get a little crowded

Mom to Harley and Hailey and Chance at the bridge


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My dogs aren't allowed on the furniture. They have dog beds in the living room and in the bedroom for their lounging pleasure. The only time I have a dog in bed is if there is a thunderstorm. Desi has t-storm anxiety and gets on the bed until the storm passes. Then she hops right off! 

Other than not being allowed on the furniture, the dogs have full run of the house when I'm home. When I'm not, I close off the bedrooms. I have a doggy door and they sometimes track mud into the house. The bedrooms have carpet and the rest of the house is tile - don't mind mud on the tile; prefer it not get on the carpet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Depends on the dog, I have some of each, although ALL come in here at least sometimes if not at night


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

nothing like a warm cuddly golden retriever in bed with you - as long as they are clean


----------



## Unshaken (Feb 26, 2007)

Toby sleeps on our bed sometimes during the day but spends the night with my 19 year old daughter. His crate is in her room and he is crated at night. Toby loves his crate. When you tell him "get in your crate" you better make sure you aren't standing in the path to the crate. If my daughter's in her room during the day, Toby will often wander in and curl up in his crate for a while.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Maya ( the 6month old ) sleeps in the bed everynight, I have to wake her up in the morning lol, she gives me that one eye look like she's asking me if it's really time to get up or not. Shelby my senior either sleeps beside the bed or in the hallway as if she is protecting us.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Katie didn't sleep in our bedroom, except when she was a baby during the first few weeks, her crate was in our kitchen and she slept in there, we tried to get her to sleep in our bedroom a few times, each of which resulted in no sleep for us or pee on the new carpet.. but now that she's gone I wish she had slept closer to us so she didn't feel so alone  our next puppy will sleep in our bedroom always..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Guess we can't add our info to the poll anymore....

Brooks has always slept in our bedroom but apparently feels he isn't supposed to get up on the bed. I can sometimes get him to come up but if he hears my husband walking up the hall, he will immediately just down.

However, if I ever sleep down the hall in the extra bedroom, he will always get up on that bed with me (it is only a twin....no room no room)


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I wouldn't have been able to answer that poll with the choices given anyway. 

Griff isn't allowed to sleep on our bed when we are sleeping in it - but he is allowed on the bed and furniture any other time. He comes up on the bed in the morning to wake us and let us know it's outside time - who needs an alarm clock? 6:15 every morning on the dot!

While he is allowed in the bedroom at night, he tends to sleep by the back door or in the hallway where he can keep tabs on everyone in the house. I think I've confused my poor dog!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have to say yes, they love our bed. Bailey's spot is at the end of the bed and Bentley likes to be in the middle.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Tessa sleeps in our bedroom and never on our bed,... except in this shot!!!


----------



## Xiaozhen (Aug 20, 2007)

I let them sleep in my bedroom


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sometimes...
Simba more like to sleep at my living room...
But it still us A/C...


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yes Nugget definitely slept with me. I used to tell people I needed a california king bed. Between Nugget, Autumn and Eeyore there wasn't much room for me and I wouldn't have had it any other way. During the winter he would stay on the bed all night. During the summer he would start on the bed and get down when he got too warm. It took me a few months after he died to get a full night sleep. After 8 1/2 years it didn't feel right to not have to fight for bed space. I loved that nightly ritual.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my collie and jack russell sleep on the bed but my goldie sleeps on his own futon in the bedroom unless its very cold and then he will come on the bed


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

They sleep with us everynight on the bed. Everyone has there assigned spots, it is quit the production to load everyone into bed comfortably.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My dogs always slept downstairs, but since losing Ralph two years ago, Ginny my eldest will not have a door shut and me on the other side of it. So now they both sleep upstairs, one on each side of the bed (on the floor). Initially Ginny insisted on getting on the bed and sleeping by my feet, but now because of her age she is content with the floor - well a duvet, sheepskin rug and a vet bed to lay on.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes my dogs sleep in the bedroom we did try many years ago not letting them but it was easier to let them in.
I will add it was not me that tried to get them out it was my husband.
So now we always have them in the bedroom and sometimes on the bed.
When we lost Meg i missed her snoring it was so quiet and she felt the heat so we always even in the winter had to have a fan going for her.

Maggie


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy sleeps in our room in his crate. We will do this until we are confident he will not steal our sock in the night and rampage though out the house


----------



## moniquew (Oct 26, 2007)

*of course!!*

Kea takes over the bed! it's ok she's so sweet and cute i cant tell her no!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have quite a menagerie. Both golden girls are on the bed ( at least initially ), Penny in between hubby and me with her head on a pillow, Maggie at the foot of the bed. They both are up and down a few times each night, but mostly are "in their spots". Cody is in our room in his crate.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

My three are able to go where they want.Usually peanut will lay in the bed next to daddy but gets down during the night.Buddy isn't sure how to feel about a bed , acts like he's never been on one before and paces a while.Peaches is beside me all night whether I'm on the couch ,bed ,computer, doesn't matter.She sleeps through the night with my arm around her


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My husband sounds like Rob. The dogs are allowed everywhere but on the bed.
They start out on the floor next to me, then on the couches, then by morning they are back by me. When I visit my grown daughter without my husband, they sleep on the bed with me. : )


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Our dog (Lexy) is now 2 years old. For the first year, he slept downstairs and was not allowed in the bedroom. He tends to come upstairs around 5am and starts on the foot of the bed or wherever he can find a spot to cuddle in. It is so cute to see him lying on his pack, paws in the air and looking very contented! Sometimes he will just sleep under the bed.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie has always been in my bed. I remarried 3 years ago and now my husband took her spot LOL She gets in bed when he isn't. As soon as he shuts the bedroom door in the morning to leave for work, she's right up in her spot LOL


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Up until September this year she wasn't allowed, but we're doing major works on the house, and had a bunch of boxes all round the dining room (her normal sleeping room) and since she likes things how they are - add any big and bulky and she feels the need to advise us- with various levels of grumbles, moans, and barks - that there's something amiss! All night- I kidd you not

As space was really limited we decided she should come up with us, and we've not looked back! My husband makes a half hearted attempt now and again asking when she'll be sleeping down stairs again, but since this is when she's curled up in a little ball beign stroked - by him- I generally say never.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi... My two Jake and Hailey, both sleep in our room, but not on the bed, they have their own. They also have a joint bed in the living room they share.


----------



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

Sam not only sleeps in the same room, most of the time he sleeps in our bed with us. I put him in bed with us the night we first got him so he would wake us if he "had to go". He was housebroken in less than a week, and never went in the bed. A dog won't soil where they sleep. Now I wake up with numb feet if he lays on my legs when I'm sleeping. In the dead of Summer the bed is too warm for him and he'll sleep on the floor. Bill T.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow lots of bed-hopping doggies. Makes me feel we're the real exception when we thought we were very normal (most of the people we know keep their dogs downstairs too). Is it really a UK thing???

Ruby's not allowed upstairs; she's been trained this way now and it's very unlikely she'll be allowed in future. OH can't see himself sharing 'our' room, certainly not our bed, with her (he says, he can't imagine being 'intimate' with me when there's 'somebody' else there!!). My own reasoning is that she's still very young and upstairs is not dog-proved. I wouldn't mind her lying on the floor in my study (upstairs) but having all bedrooms upstairs (and their doors usually open unless the heating's on) means she'd have access to those too - she'd chew/shred things to pieces at this stage!!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

nothing like cuddling with warm honey wolves when its cold at night


----------

